# Reparación placa electrónica lavavajillas EDESA ZEN



## fenix555 (Dic 13, 2018)

Debo decir que soy un simple aficionado a la electrónica que se niega a tirar un lavavajillas entero y comprar otro nuevo por un simple fallo electrónico, y acudo a esta plaza de eruditos para ver si pueden dar un poco de luz a mi misión.  Excúsenme si utilizo términos incorrectos, agradeceré cualquier corrección.

El amigo averiado es un lavavajllas marca Edesa modelo Zen, que murió durante el transcurso de un programa de lavado.

Después de reiniciarlo y desconectarlo de la corriente varias veces e intentar reanimarlo mediante golpes que reaniman el 90% de los electrodomésticos y no conseguir devolverlo a la vida, decidí investigar un poco más profundamente y descubrí lo siguiente:

Comprobé que llega corriente alterna a 220V a la placa, realicé una primera inspección visual de la misma y detecté una bobina inductora rota en la parte que corresponde a la fuente conmutada integrada en la misma placa.
Visualmente no supe ver ninguna más afectación, así que reemplacé el componente y lo conecté de nuevo.

Nada más conectarlo, la misma bobina que había cambiado, explotó.

Empecé el mismo proceso desde el principio, reemplazando la misma bobina, y ademas comprobando todas las soldaduras. Esta parte tampoco tiene muchos más componentes más que el puente rectificador, un par de condensadores a 4,7uF 400V, un zener, un relé, un par de resistencias, un optoacoplador que comunica ambas etapas... Aun así reemplacé el fusible, los condensadores y las dos resistencias. Y al conectarlo...de nuevo explotó la bobina inductora!

Pienso que el problema está en la misma fuente y que no llega la corriente continua en la segunda etapa de la placa.
Así que estoy atrapado en este punto y no sé hacia dónde ir...
alguien puede orientarme? o decirme por que explotan los inductores??

Adjunto foto de la placa, y he marcado en un circulito la maldita bobina que explota, gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2018)

Cambiá : IC5 (LNK364PN) , IC4 (que es un optoacoplador) e IC3 (seguramente un zener programable TL431)


----------



## fenix555 (Dic 14, 2018)

Gracias! Cuando consiga reunir y cambiar los componentes informo


----------



## pandacba (Dic 14, 2018)

También revisa los diodos que no esten corto circuito o tengan fugas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 14, 2018)

Hola, tienes multímetro?
Primero haz un seguimiento en busca de cortocircuito.
Asegúrate que la placa esté desconectada de la red, y el condensador principal esté descargado.


----------



## fenix555 (Dic 14, 2018)

Gracias por vuestras aportaciones!



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, tienes multímetro?
> Primero haz un seguimiento en busca de cortocircuito.
> Asegúrate que la placa esté desconectada de la red, y el condensador principal esté descargado.


Sí, desmonté la placa, descargué condensadores y comprobé que no hubiera cortos y que todas las soldaduras estuvieran bien. Aún así reemplacé condensadores, fusible y la bobina inductora.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá : IC5 (LNK364PN) , IC4 (que es un optoacoplador) e IC3 (seguramente un zener programable TL431)


IC3 e IC4 son ambos optoacopladores PC817. Sustituidos.



pandacba dijo:


> También revisa los diodos que no esten corto circuito o tengan fugas


Diodos comprobados y estan OK.


Algo que me ha llamado la atención, es que las bobinas inductoras nuevas que he puesto ofrecen una resistencia de 40Ω, cuando el resto de bobinas del circuito que están bien tienen continuidad según el multímetro, y eso es lo normal no?
Es la única "anomalía"  (si es que lo es) que he detectado.

Gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 14, 2018)

Lo que tienes que hacer es, levantar el circuito eléctrico sobre papel, al menos una parte, para poder interpretar.
Analiza que función cumple ese inductor, quizás sea un filtro, y siendo así puedes colocar un puente en su lugar para realizar pruebas.
Dichas pruebas, realízalas con una lámpara de filamento, en serie con la red, así evitas daños mayores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2018)

Cambiá también el marcado con anaranjado , posible TL431 y medí todos los díodos !

Buscá el corto , si se quema el inductor hay un corto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 14, 2018)

Pregunta tonta..¿estas poniendo bobinas o resistencias?
Mide continuidad entre negativo del condensador de la derecha y la bobina, sin corriente claro está.


----------



## fenix555 (Dic 14, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pregunta tonta..¿estas poniendo bobinas o resistencias?
> Mide continuidad entre negativo del condensador de la derecha y la bobina, sin corriente claro está.


Es una de las cosas que no entiendo, por qué me ofrece resistencia de 40 Ω , si es una bobina? una vez abiertas incluso se aprecia el bobinado, no hay lugar a dudas...


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá también el marcado con anaranjado , posible TL431 y medí todos los díodos !
> 
> Buscá el corto , si se quema el inductor hay un corto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 174287


Vale, sólo me falta probar con el transistor


----------



## fenix555 (Dic 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá también el marcado con anaranjado , posible TL431 y medí todos los díodos !
> 
> Buscá el corto , si se quema el inductor hay un corto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 174287




Solucionado. 
Era justo esto, el integrado 364 estaba quemado
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 21, 2018)

Bien, enhorabuena, una menos para el contenedor. 
Así será más fácil despejar la cocina después de las comilonas de las Navidades.


----------

